# Designing labels



## justsipn (Jun 17, 2020)

I know there's sites you can use that help you design labels and then order them from the site.

Is there a commonly used program that you use if you want to design and print your own? Word? Excel? Paint???

Thanks,


----------



## Lukaswine (Jun 17, 2020)

justsipn said:


> I know there's sites you can use that help you design labels and then order them from the site.
> 
> Is there a commonly used program that you use if you want to design and print your own? Word? Excel? Paint???
> 
> Thanks,


I have not used these website yet but intend to do on 30 bottles I have aging. I found this on another thread on the forum Custom Homebrew Labels & Personalized Beer or Wine Bottle Labels - GrogTag
Labels Online - Blank & Printed, Stickers & More | SheetLabels.com®


----------



## rustbucket (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm not very artistic so I tend to use labels that come with wine kits or buy wine labels from Label Peelers. However, I have made a few labels and found the Avery.com software easy and intuitive to use.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 18, 2020)

rustbucket said:


> I'm not very artistic so I tend to use labels that come with wine kits or buy wine labels from Label Peelers. However, I have made a few labels and found the Avery.com software easy and intuitive to use.


I am not artistic either, but I have purchased several fun and "artistic" labels from such places as: Etsy.com, and Bottleyourbrand.com. I was able to personalize them. They are inexpensive, and after purchasing you can always make more by fitting onto an 8 1/2 x 11 sheet, and print off more of the same onto 8 1/2 sticker sheets from Avery (4 labels per sheet).............Dizzy


----------



## justsipn (Jun 18, 2020)

Yeah, I've looked at some of these sites and I think I can use. One problem I was running into though is that I'm wanting a certain font that I can't seem to find on any of them.

Oh well...it's not that big of deal. I'm sure it's just easier to design and order them from the sites and it's fairly cheap.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 18, 2020)

I use PaintShop Pro by Corel. It is a paid product, but it's fairly easy to learn. I always print at home with an Epson printer...their DuraBrite ink is waterproof. Here's a label I made...


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 18, 2020)

Perhaps worth mentioning the company of one of our members, @Noontime : Design & Print Custom Wine & Personal Beer Bottle Labels


----------



## joeswine (Jun 18, 2020)

Noontime is very good.


----------



## rustbucket (Jun 18, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> I am not artistic either, but I have purchased several fun and "artistic" labels from such places as: Etsy.com, and Bottleyourbrand.com. I was able to personalize them. They are inexpensive, and after purchasing you can always make more by fitting onto an 8 1/2 x 11 sheet, and print off more of the same onto 8 1/2 sticker sheets from Avery (4 labels per sheet).............Dizzy



Thanks, @DizzyIzzy. I'll check those two websites out.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jun 19, 2020)

All of my labels start as .jpg photos. They are then cropped, text added, colors tweeked. As a Linux desktop person the photo editing tool is Gimp. As an IPad person I would use the built in tools or in the old days paint would work.
The avatar/ image I loaded is from a wine label, ,,, no the sunsets aren’t really that orange.
My carboy runs are small/ 2 cases so I will add the flavor note with a colored paint pen.


----------



## TonyP (Jun 19, 2020)

Look at canva.com. It's what I use.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jun 22, 2020)

Avery has a free tool called Design & Print. I use the installed version for Windows 10.

This tool is designed to produce labels printed on Avery labels ... but I have printed on heavier stock and cut with a photo cutter (labels are neatly rectangular). This software requires the user to select a label (Avery has a type for every need I can think of), and you design one label. It automatically replicates that label across the printed page, e.g., if the selected label is 2 wide by 4 high, it produces 8 labels on the page.

There is an online version I tried a couple of years ago, but it used fonts my printer didn't have, and produced ugly labels. The installed version permits use of whatever fonts your PC & printer have.


----------



## pillswoj (Jun 29, 2020)

I use Scribus for linux, it is also available for windows and is a full desktop publishing app. I then take the finished artwork (as a pdf or jpg) and print using glabel.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 30, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> I use PaintShop Pro by Corel. It is a paid product, but it's fairly easy to learn. I always print at home with an Epson printer...their DuraBrite ink is waterproof. Here's a label I made...
> 
> View attachment 62462


Val, that is a very pretty label!............................Dizzy


----------



## winemaker81 (Jun 30, 2020)

I received an email from Avery, stating that they are discontinuing the desktop version of their product. However, it will continue to work, so I'll continue until I find something better.

Their online version is apparently their focus.


----------



## koolmoto (Jul 26, 2020)

To anyone: I'm happy to design your wine labels if you provide direction and wine info - we can talk pricing but I can offer tiers: $25, $100, $250, $500+ depending on how intricate you want it. I would use photoshop and illustrator and provide a format you could get printed at any label shop. I am an artist/designer by trade.


----------



## KCCam (Jul 26, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> As a Linux desktop person the photo editing tool is Gimp.


Gimp is also available for Windows. It’s a steep learning curve, as is Photoshop or Paint Shop Pro, but it is free, and just as capable, for the most part. Lots of good tutorials on YouTube too. 


pillswoj said:


> I use Scribus for linux, it is also available for windows and is a full desktop publishing app.


I just found this, but haven’t installed it yet. Gimp is a great photo editor, but not much of a page layout app. I’m looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## justsipn (Jan 20, 2022)

I've been using Grogtag and am pretty much happy with them. I design the lagels in paint and then upload the image. I'm looking at other sites to possibly try. 

Question, do any of you know of a label site that would be able to print a border with a shiny metallic looking gold? Everything I see will do gold, but it's not shiny like I want.


----------



## Lukaswine (Jan 20, 2022)

justsipn said:


> I've been using Grogtag and am pretty much happy with them. I design the lagels in paint and then upload the image. I'm looking at other sites to possibly try.
> 
> Question, do any of you know of a label site that would be able to print a border with a shiny metallic looking gold? Everything I see will do gold, but it's not shiny like I want.


Check out Www.stonecreekwinepress.com
You can create your own labels, I use their templates. I am Not that creative!


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm still using the desktop version of Avery Design & Print. While it's not the most full featured tool, it works, and when I create a label it scales it across the media. I print to PDF and take it to Staples, and have no problems getting it printed.

My 8 yo inkjet is not doing so well, so I'm considering replacing it with a color laser printer.


----------



## She’sgonnakillme (Jan 20, 2022)

So is there an online site that may be considered more budget friendly? Some of the ones mentioned here charge $1+ per label! Not wanting to add $30 cost to wine, but $10-15 is realistic for me


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 20, 2022)

She’sgonnakillme said:


> So is there an online site that may be considered more budget friendly? Some of the ones mentioned here charge $1+ per label! Not wanting to add $30 cost to wine, but $10-15 is realistic for me


I design my own labels, print to PDF, buy my own media, and take it to Staples to print. For each sheet the media costs $0.75 and the printing costs $0.85. Since there are 6 labels per sheet, cost is roughly $0.27/bottle.


----------



## gamble (Jan 20, 2022)

Will not be the cheapest, but I have used Custom Labels | Personalized Labels, Invitations, Stickers, Tags, Coasters | Evermine. High quality, Design friendly web site and good service


----------



## shdixon (Feb 12, 2022)

Avery Design and Print online avery.com. We use removable labels. Ours are inkjet so if they get wet from water or condensation the labels run but if you keep them dry you can do this. On the first bottle the "Luciotti Dixon" is two layers. I size the first one to fit then copy and paste to get the second then overlay but put them slighly off so they look shadowed. This one is black letters with white background to enhance the black letters on the blue background.


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 12, 2022)

Those are beautiful labels!



shdixon said:


> Ours are inkjet so if they get wet from water or condensation the labels run but if you keep them dry you can do this.


That's why I switched to laser printing, as after a few years the inkjet labels didn't age well in my humid cellar.

The Zinfandel provided an optical illusion -- at first glance the fuzzy capsule didn't appear attached to the bottle, and I wondered how (and why) you cut the top off the bottle!


----------



## Jovimaple (Feb 12, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> The Zinfandel provided an optical illusion -- at first glance the fuzzy capsule didn't appear attached to the bottle, and I wondered how (and why) you cut the top off the bottle!


I had to take a closer look, too!


----------



## BigDaveK (Feb 12, 2022)

Avery Design and Print, 6464 removable labels. I have some experience so it takes me about 2 minutes to design a label. I have 13 labels ready to go, each a different cat "laughing" except for Molly and DB. Yeah, I take pictures of cats.


----------



## shdixon (Feb 13, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Those are beautiful labels!
> 
> 
> That's why I switched to laser printing, as after a few years the inkjet labels didn't age well in my humid cellar.
> ...


Just the angle of the iPhone camera. And the bottles were set in a V shape.


----------



## CortneyD (Feb 13, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Avery Design and Print, 6464 removable labels. I have some experience so it takes me about 2 minutes to design a label. I have 13 labels ready to go, each a different cat "laughing" except for Molly and DB. Yeah, I take pictures of cats.
> 
> View attachment 84591
> 
> ...


I seriously love those cat labels... I only have two cats though... might have to get some more? You know, for label purposes...


----------



## BigDaveK (Feb 14, 2022)

CortneyD said:


> I seriously love those cat labels... I only have two cats though... might have to get some more? You know, for label purposes...


Thank you! I'm glad you like them!
I moved to the country years ago with 2 cats. They're long gone but strays and ferals showed up from to time and I would feed them. Then I built wind breaks around the food, quickly followed by a roof. The following spring I insulated and heated my detached garage and installed cat doors. My truck is too tall for the garage door so it's always been for storage and shelter.
Three of my indoor cats I raised from the day they were born - 2 hour feedings, daily baths. I always have KMR (kitten milk replacement) in stock just in case.
Cats are weird. They're a source of great joy and unfortunately sometimes incredible sadness.
And 2 of them like wine so I have to monitor my glass constantly.


----------



## CortneyD (Feb 14, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Thank you! I'm glad you like them!
> I moved to the country years ago with 2 cats. They're long gone but strays and ferals showed up from to time and I would feed them. Then I built wind breaks around the food, quickly followed by a roof. The following spring I insulated and heated my detached garage and installed cat doors. My truck is too tall for the garage door so it's always been for storage and shelter.
> Three of my indoor cats I raised from the day they were born - 2 hour feedings, daily baths. I always have KMR (kitten milk replacement) in stock just in case.
> Cats are weird. They're a source of great joy and unfortunately sometimes incredible sadness.
> And 2 of them like wine so I have to monitor my glass constantly.


Beautifully said.


----------



## salcoco (Feb 14, 2022)

onlinelabels.com offer pre-glued labels and free use of their software to design same once you have made a purchase.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Feb 14, 2022)

I too use www.avery.com to create my labels. It's free and easy. I download the label PDF and have em laser printed at Kinkos.

Cheers!


----------

